# Wild Betta Simorum in 20long planted



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok hey yall, I decided to do a journal for the 20l and the new wilds. Keep in mind we are just getting over the flu so this will be a shorter post by me, peachii will add pics and give more details about plant species and add pics where I will do more vids and add them as the babies grow. Here is the first vid to start it rolling... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTaM_qH2elU&feature=youtu.be

Ok the details I know 20l activflora substrate on top of a thin layer of safetzorb abd a hint of black diamond blasting sand, the bettas are wild Simorums they get around 5 inches long, are bubble nesters and have not gotten their adult coloring yet we have had them for coming up on 2 weeks, they are very active, I thought they would be skittish and hide a lot and yes they can hide when they want to, they could be world champions at it, but they are very curious and friendly, today I did a 25% water change on them for the first time and to my shock they were hovering right around my hand while I was siphoning almost like they were wanting to spar with the intruder. I would wiggle my fingers at them to try to shoo them away and again to my surprise they stood their ground!!! They are cute little guys full of spunk that is for sure


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Adding day 1 pictures of the tank when we put it together.


----------



## Rollybro (Jan 18, 2014)

sooo sooo soooo lovely!!!!!


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

he babies are growing fast and are very curious, they all come to the front glass when they see me, but alas I am the food guy. It is going to be fun watching them grow up.


----------



## Rollybro (Jan 18, 2014)

What variety of foods are you feeding them? Have you named them yet?


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

they are eating crushed up kens tropical max color fish food, awesome stuff, or NLS pellets now that they can gobble them down, and no no names yet, still not sure who the boys and girls are, but I think that will change in the next 2-3 weeks


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Couple pictures of the babies.


----------



## Rollybro (Jan 18, 2014)

any updates on them? btw do you spawn giant bettas?


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

They are getting bigger and full of spunk, they have very big personalities, when the tank next to theirs lights come on they know it is close to food tim, when I enter the room I see 5 fishies faces pressed to the glass. I will do a vid of them in the next couple of days, they are getting huge and starting to color up nicely.No we do not spawn giants, we will let these guys and girls breed freely so we will have some to sell sooner or later


----------



## Rollybro (Jan 18, 2014)

know any good giant betta breeders?


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

As far as giant breeders they are few and far between, logisticsguy breeds them, he is the only one I kind of know, there is detroit giant bettas, I do not know the guy but he does a no cull (besides the misformed and sickly ones) he has a site I believe


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok update on the babies with pics, Sorry for such a long delay, I have been having a battle keeping houdini one of my giants alive so I have been focused on getting him better and I believe he is all better now. The babies are doing great and are growing so so fast, they are pretty fun to watch and are very curious about what goes on around them, of course they give me tons of attention I am the giant with the food and the bringer of light and darkness lol. I do catch them with their faces preesed to the glass looking at the 46 gallon next to them and its inhabitants, they are very curious about Bruce the huge anglefish well enough of the gabbering here are some pics (I tried to get a group shot of all 5 but failed)


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok so sorry for such a long lag for an update, they have survived this long and are getting huge, they are very entertaining, have tons of personality and can be very silly at feeding time, here is a vid of them https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RyMaUtNReU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## brian c (Jun 25, 2014)

sorry i cant talk right now


----------

